# Goat with Listeriosis



## Lcampbell1515 (Oct 2, 2021)

I have a 3 year old whether who has Listeriosis. I went out for feeding yesterday and he was laying on his side in the field unable to stand with leg tremors and other neurological signs. He showed no signs before this. I immediately called the emergency vet and they came out and gave him antibiotics, a steroid shot, and Thiamine. He made it though the night and he does try to get up but he can't lift his head so he is still laying on his side. He will eat a little if I offer it from my hand but I haven't been able to get him to drink. I am concerned about dehydration. Is there anything i can do to get fluid in? I know the outlook isn't good but I want to give him a chance.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 2, 2021)

Lcampbell1515 said:


> I have a 3 year old whether who has Listeriosis. I went out for feeding yesterday and he was laying on his side in the field unable to stand with leg tremors and other neurological signs. He showed no signs before this. I immediately called the emergency vet and they came out and gave him antibiotics, a steroid shot, and Thiamine. He made it though the night and he does try to get up but he can't lift his head so he is still laying on his side. He will eat a little if I offer it from my hand but I haven't been able to get him to drink. I am concerned about dehydration. Is there anything i can do to get fluid in? I know the outlook isn't good but I want to give him a chance.


The vet should have give him an IV of fluids.

Can you swing by the vet and pick up a bag of fluids to give him?


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 2, 2021)

Or...  do you have a helper, and maybe some haybales to act as support...  to get him rolled up.  Maybe once at least rolled on his belly he will chose to drink a bit.


----------



## Lcampbell1515 (Oct 2, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Or...  do you have a helper, and maybe some haybales to act as support...  to get him rolled up.  Maybe once at least rolled on his belly he will chose to drink a bit.


Unfortunately because it's the weekend I can't go to the vet. My boyfriend should be able to help me prop him against the stable wall when he wakes up (he works 3rd). I was going to try to use a syringe to see if I can get any water into his mouth. Thanks.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 2, 2021)

Lcampbell1515 said:


> Unfortunately because it's the weekend I can't go to the vet. My boyfriend should be able to help me prop him against the stable wall when he wakes up (he works 3rd). I was going to try to use a syringe to see if I can get any water into his mouth. Thanks.


Good luck.

Sucks how animals like to get sick on weekends.


----------

